# Latest Project



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Working nites!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

What was your lead source on this one?

Looking good!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, the guys are working hard!
A local plan room, a fellow painting contractor we team up with on big jobs is handling the paper on this one. Major PITA!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good Chris


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good Chris. I would imagine having all those painters after hours would be a PITA.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There are 5 painters, 3 are ours. 
The rest are the store crews that move the merchandise away from the walls to be painted each night. The store is undergoing a remodel, so there are other trades as well.
Store is open 24 hours!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That did not look like an easy task. Your team did a great job RCP! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Paddle Faster! I hear Banjo Music.... Working At the Walmart!

Just kidding, looks great Chris. Sweet Project. Good to see a Pro in action on a good commercial job.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, the guys really deserve all the credit! They are working hard! They have a few weeks on the inside, then switch to days to do the outside!
Check out this site- Look at the Fan Photos!
The Peoples


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nice job chris... next time you get one of those I would love to swing out and work on one


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good Chris


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> nice job chris... next time you get one of those I would love to swing out and work on one


Just started the outside, still have a few weeks, when can you be here!
I added more pix to the link in first post.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good!
How come you are teaming up? How come you or the other paint contractor didn't just do it on your own? Its a small enough deal. Just asking.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Inside and out in 8 weeks, we have 3 guys, he has 2.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Inside and out in 8 weeks, we have 3 guys, he has 2.


Is this a contact of yours or the other guy? Do you guy always team up?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Not always, but often! Jobs that are large or when either of us are booked.
This one was his, some are ours, it all depends.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Good job chris tell rob I said nice one makes me want to go to walmart superstore around me and drop a card lol.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, the guys will be glad to see this done! This came up last minute when the original bidder could not produce insurance and I9's on employees! Had to scramble to adjust our schedules. They had to leave early tonight to stop and spray trim on a house on the way to work! The guys are troopers!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Still pluggin along!
Amazing the people shopping at 3 am!
I added more pix to the original link.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good! Did a few night jobs myself and it about wiped me out... I can't imagine doing it for eight weeks. :notworthy:

How's it working doing the exterior at night? I'd be getting nervous about the temps right about now. Supposed to have our first overnight frost this saturday night......


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

This is in an area 50 miles and big elevation change, the weather there is more like desert. So it is still plenty warm, few weeks it was in 90's at night.
I left the job about 4:30 this am and it was 50 degrees. Got home at 5:30 and it was 32!
This is great in the winter, can be snowing at home and we go golfing in shorts there!


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

It has not been fulltime 8 weeks, sometimes we had to wait for the construction to catch up. I have had a few nights off, but then my boss sends me to another job!


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG, Looks great, This would be a perfect job for me since I like the late nights (early mornings) and the outdoor work! Hopefully your getting so sleep and the "boss" isn't keeping you up! Keep goin your not done yet


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How much dryfall did you use on that ceiling? SWEET deal!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rob said:


> It has not been fulltime 8 weeks, sometimes we had to wait for the construction to catch up. I have had a few nights off, but then my boss sends me to another job!


Boss?? Chris!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How much dryfall did you use on that ceiling? SWEET deal!


Did not paint the ceiling. Used ProGreen 200 mostly.



ewingpainting.net said:


> Boss?? Chris!!


:yes: I keep telling them plenty of time to rest in the winter, we are storing nuts now!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why he is he smiling?
Because we are done, done, done!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
More here!


----------

